# options for netflix on freebsd in current year?



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

What are ones options for using the Netflix service on FreeBSD in this day and age?
The silverlight wrapper thingy has never worked for me, I tried to run chrome and firefox in wine, to see if that would work but they did not even want to start.

All I can really think of is a VM... And that is going to suck with no 3D acceleration I am sure. I have seen this asked many times over the years, even by myself some time ago. Doing research has not yielded anything conclusive, unless I am just very bad at searching things.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> what are ones options for using the netflix service on freebsd in this day and age?


As long as there's no Widevine DRM for FreeBSD it will be the same.  






						Widevine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> As long as there's no Widevine DRM for FreeBSD it will be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if latest firefox for linux could be made to run under linux emulation, then it could work, right?


----------

